# Scrap yarn afghan for Evan and Nicole



## patko (Mar 5, 2012)

This was done with all leftover yarn from my stash and from donations of friends. The border yarn was the only yarn purchased for the project. 342 blocks done with size 3 needles.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful afghan,very beautiful work and colours.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

That is the best scrap afghan I've seen. It's so pretty it looks planned. Great job!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very beautiful afghan awesome work .


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow it's like a giant patch work quilt


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

Fabulous! Were the yarns all the same weight?


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

That is gorgeous! Beautiful work.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Awesome! A lot of work there!


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

Really awesome. How long did it take you to make it?


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful..


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

That's one of the most beautiful afghans I've ever seen!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Amazing! Did you piece it together as you went along?


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Simply stunning!!! love it )


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Loverly!

Did you attach your mitered squares as you went or sew them together at the end?

~~~


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

A labour of love. Such a beautiful afghan! Did you back it?


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Grapejelli said:


> That is the best scrap afghan I've seen. It's so pretty it looks planned. Great job!


 :thumbup:


----------



## patko (Mar 5, 2012)

They are all fingering weight yarn.


----------



## patko (Mar 5, 2012)

Not backed because it is nice that it stretches to be super cozy and comfy. I made one for our family a few years ago and now it feels right to make one for my son's new home and family. That means one in the future for my daughter, but will take a break from tiny needles and thin yarn!


----------



## patko (Mar 5, 2012)

Mitered squares that were picked up from the previous blocks, so no sewing involved and a much stronger product.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

This is so wonderful! A great use of scrap yarns. Is there a pattern? How many stitches did you cast on for each square and what size needle did you use? What weight yarns did you use. Did you mix weights? Did you plan the colors or just picked them at random? I really love this.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

It's simply stunning. Love all the colors.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is very colorful and pretty


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! The colours are wonderful.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice..what patience you must have..


----------



## patko (Mar 5, 2012)

jeannietta said:


> This is so wonderful! A great use of scrap yarns. Is there a pattern? How many stitches did you cast on for each square and what size needle did you use? What weight yarns did you use. Did you mix weights? Did you plan the colors or just picked them at random? I really love this.


 Look on Ravelry for Zoeknits version of Sock Yarn Afghan. I used that as a starter and then adapted from Mitered Square Scarf and Shawl Pattern also on Ravelry. Size 3 needles and 39 stitches. The colors were selectively random if that makes sense. I decided based on what was there and went with my gut. I love the finished product.


----------



## patko (Mar 5, 2012)

maureenb said:


> Very nice..what patience you must have..


Or maybe a bit crazy??? They are worth every minute.


----------



## patko (Mar 5, 2012)

KroSha said:


> Loverly!
> 
> Did you attach your mitered squares as you went or sew them together at the end?
> 
> ~~~


Picked up stitches from previous blocks. I would NEVER do that if I had to sew them together.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is stunning, I am thinking of trying one, but keep putting it off. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## okruger (Mar 2, 2015)

That is a piece of Art ,very beautiful.no wonder everyone loves it !


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

That is fantastic. Your son and daughter-in-law will love it. If that were me, it would be in my living-room and shown to all my guests the minute they walked in!


----------



## lovetheocean (May 2, 2014)

Beautiful&#128149;


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

Gorgeous! Lovely work.


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

WOW!!!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Labour of love, stunning


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Love your afghan... :thumbup:


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

patko said:


> Picked up stitches from previous blocks. I would NEVER do that if I had to sew them together.


I understand THAT !

~~~


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

You've created a work of art &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Golly gosh, that is wonderful!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Vickie M (May 10, 2014)

Beautiful work. Very well done.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

I just love it! All the colors make me smile!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous afghan, lovely colors and so nicely done.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> Absolutely stunning.


  :lol:  I agree. Words cannot describe how beautiful this afghan is.


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

Very lovely, indeed!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I love it. Aren't mitered squares terrific?


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

My jaw just dropped. This is magnificent.


----------



## patko (Mar 5, 2012)

MariElyn said:


> Really awesome. How long did it take you to make it?


I started it in April and finished July 21. I worked on it like crazy every chance I had because the wedding is Aug. 8.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Mitered squares are my favorite for Charity Knitting.


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

Stunning, beautiful ----I am running short of adjectives!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Spectacular!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Absolutely love your afghan!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Truly wonderful!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is just beautiful. This will be cherished for years to come.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Gorgeous afghan


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Very pretty - you did a great job on it.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

E X Q U I S I T E !


----------



## joannamorris (Apr 26, 2013)

Gorgeous and such beautiful work. Your family will treasure it.


----------



## joannamorris (Apr 26, 2013)

Gorgeous and such beautiful work. Your family will treasure it.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! That is beautiful!!


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Wonderful :thumbup: Well done you!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

Grapejelli said:


> That is the best scrap afghan I've seen. It's so pretty it looks planned. Great job!


Love it, is it mitered sq? I've not tried it yet.I do mostly fine crochet work
Love how you have larger sg. worked in. I assume all yarns are same weights.Excellent job
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jlattimore (Aug 8, 2013)

Was it all done with the same weight yarn? I'd love to do something like that by hand and with a knitting machine.


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

linpeters said:


> Love it, is it mitered sq? I've not tried it yet.I do mostly fine crochet work
> Love how you have larger sg. worked in. I assume all yarns are same weights.Excellent job
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Now that all comments are read(duh!) my ?'s are well taken care of


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Stunning!! I'm sure that Evan and Nicole will always treasure this masterpiece, never to be replicated. You can be very proud of your work!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Wow - very beautiful!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

A amazing, beautiful example of knitted art - and the art of knitting.


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## tina.zucker (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh my- Gorgeous! I'm a crocheter when it comes to afgans. But your beautiful one has changed my kind. I would love to knit that one!


----------



## tina.zucker (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry about the type-o 

It has changed my MIND, not my kind.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, so beautiful - love it!!!


----------



## ladyofcamelot (Jun 19, 2011)

that is beautiful, I love doing miter squares


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

jeancjs said:


> Outstanding!


Over 300 squares! WOW!
And it's beautiful, just beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## patko (Mar 5, 2012)

ladyofcamelot said:


> that is beautiful, I love doing miter squares


Me, too. But for now I need a long break!


----------



## umosman (Dec 6, 2013)

Beautiful..


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Very nice blanket.


----------



## Downsouth Knitter (Mar 31, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous! If they decide they don't want it ....


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Great! I was going to ask some of the same questions especially about mixing weights because I have lots of left overs but all different weights.


jeannietta said:


> This is so wonderful! A great use of scrap yarns. Is there a pattern? How many stitches did you cast on for each square and what size needle did you use? What weight yarns did you use. Did you mix weights? Did you plan the colors or just picked them at random? I really love this.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zoeknitgirls-version-of-the-sock-yarn-blanket


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

just beautiful! The colors aer stunning, and work so well together. 
Congratulations!
Lyn in NC


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

Found pdf link for pattern done in strips using 39 sts. to start it.
https://spinrite.s3.amazonaws.com/assets/files/pattern-files/pdf/Bernat_Mosaic498_kn_blanket.en_US.pdf


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

All of the above!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my, how lovely ! It's a beautiful, one-of-a-kind keepsake. Well-done !


----------



## britmaid (Jul 26, 2011)

beautiful size 3 uk or American needles


----------



## Halfshire (May 5, 2014)

Oh my gosh, that is magnificent. Beautiful work!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome!! Size 3 needles?? You're a saint! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I love it!!! Great job!!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Outstanding ...the hours that must have gone into making this exquisite scrap afghan I can't imagine.


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous...did you use different weight yarns for this?


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

That is a fantastic patchwork afghan. You got the color placement just right. It sure does look like a quilt laying on that bed.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Holy Gee Whiz! This is too wonderful for words! Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

That is the nicest "scrap" blanket I've seen, lots of hard work. Did you sew all the squares together. Great Job. Thanks for showing it.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

That is just gorgeous! It must have taken a long time and thought to get the colours to blend so well together.


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

tina.zucker said:


> Oh my- Gorgeous! I'm a crocheter when it comes to afgans. But your beautiful one has changed my kind. I would love to knit that one!


Tunisian Crocheted mitred squares!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

That's incredible! I'd love to make something like that.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Really, really gorgeous!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Something like that is an heirloom in my book. Very pretty and what patience using #3's!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

THAT is a ton of work!! Turned out beautifully!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Unbelieveable!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful knitting!


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Came out really beautiful. Great job. :thumbup:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow! That's a work of art. I can't imagine figuring out the placement of all the blocks.


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

Just lovely nicest I've seen with scraps


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

Wonderful work, great color sense and gorgeous afghan!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful!
How long did it take to make it?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Awesome!!! It's a real accomplishment when something so beautiful is made out of leftovers!!!


----------



## samlin (Jul 1, 2011)

Very, very pretty :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

That's the second gorgeous blanket I've seen this week on KP, both made this way.

Definitely on my to do list. I can just keeping adding as the yarn accumulates. May take forever, but I'm young.


----------



## deaston (Jul 17, 2011)

Very beautiful afghan! You did a great job!


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

WOW beautiful, how long did that take? I imagine it took longer to put together than to knit.


----------



## Jannette Burke (Nov 21, 2014)

This is stunning.


----------



## Jannette Burke (Nov 21, 2014)

This is stunning.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

It all came together so nicely you would swear it was planned down to the last stitch! You are an artist


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

What a beautiful afghan and what a lot of excellent work.


----------



## forestcreek (Apr 8, 2015)

awesome awesome awesome Is there a pattern?size 3 needles were listed but were there different size blocks and then joined to make a larger block to make the blanket?


----------



## Carline (May 15, 2014)

Absolutely stunning, did you make each square separately then sew them together or is it don all in one. Can you give a pattern source?


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Just beautiful.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:thumbup: LOVELY!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

What a fabulous scrap yarn blanket, stunning, beautiful work


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

A work of art!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

This is a beauty! Well done!


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

I love your afghan!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I really like this one. Fabulous job on it.


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

VERY well done --- and with scrap yarn ---- super WOW!


----------



## patko (Mar 5, 2012)

forestcreek said:


> awesome awesome awesome Is there a pattern?size 3 needles were listed but were there different size blocks and then joined to make a larger block to make the blanket?


Look at Ravelry for Zoeknits Version Sock Yarn Afghan. The big blocks are just 4 small ones knit as one: small block is 39 sts. (19 +1 center stitch + 19). Large ones are 38 +1 center +38 sts. The decrease is a double decrease on every right side row.


----------



## patko (Mar 5, 2012)

Carline said:


> Absolutely stunning, did you make each square separately then sew them together or is it don all in one. Can you give a pattern source?


Ravelry Zoeknits Version of Sock Yarn Afghan. Mitered squares knitted together.


----------



## patko (Mar 5, 2012)

cattdages said:


> It all came together so nicely you would swear it was planned down to the last stitch! You are an artist


Thank you so much. It was a joy to work on. . . but I am so glad it is done.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful. Is that with sock yarn?


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Awesome!!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

A great use of scrap yarn. How long did it take?


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Beautiful and impressive! Such love and dedication!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful, love it


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

That is amazing!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

It is gorgeous!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Not only is it outstanding, but oh, such patience.


----------



## Danielito (Jan 9, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous - I want to make one of those before I die, I am saving all my sock yarn scraps!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

This has to be the best scrap afghan I've ever seen!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Wonderful - so much work


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

A wonderful blanket!


----------



## Cindyallard (Dec 21, 2012)

beautiful, did you use a pattern, or did you just knit as you go to make it all fit together, and did you then knit the border around everything?


----------



## patko (Mar 5, 2012)

Cindyallard said:


> beautiful, did you use a pattern, or did you just knit as you go to make it all fit together, and did you then knit the border around everything?


Picked up stitches as I went so no sewing (lots of ends to weave in) and then I picked up stitches and did an I-cord bind-off in a single color that picked up the greens of the other yarns) Loosely used the pattern called Zoeknits Version of Sock Yarn Afghan on Ravelry but modified heavily. It took April-July of compulsive knitting.


----------



## Cindyallard (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for answering my question, it is rather stunning. Thanks again.


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

You must also post a photo of the couple, when they see this. I want to see their expression!


----------



## Sherry Vermilye (Oct 21, 2013)

Amazing!!!


----------



## deaston (Jul 17, 2011)

Did you use # 3 needles or 3 mm needles on your afghan squares?


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patko (Mar 5, 2012)

deaston said:


> Did you use # 3 needles or 3 mm needles on your afghan squares?


#3


----------



## Pittipat (Feb 22, 2015)

Gorgeous!,


----------



## cgage (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow...stunning!!


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

Fabulous!


----------



## Aliciabell (Apr 25, 2015)

This is just beautiful. I love it. I'd like this in wool. These look like squares about 3"-4"? What pattern did you use for the squares? TY


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

This definitely is the most beautiful scrap afghan I have ever seen. I thought at first it was a fabric quilt. Just gorgeous. Curious at how long it took you to make this, and with a size 3 needles.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

That is really beautiful, well done.
I enjoy doing mitre squares too but you got the colours to work so well.
I am about to start a mitre blanket for 3rd greatgrandchild due end of October, I made one for each of the other ggc.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## _Tatyana _ (Sep 2, 2015)

Gorgeous and a great way to use up bits of leftover yarn


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow! That's so interesting to look at! :thumbup:


----------

